# Tool holder rack



## Larry$ (Jan 2, 2022)

I have accumulated more tool holders than my original rack will hold. Therefore I made this one. It is a 48" piece of Unistrut bolted to the lip of the lathe back splash so it is on a slope. Two 10-32 screws hold each piece of 1 1/2" aluminum angle, cut from salvaged scrap, on my cold saw. Took a lot of spotting, drilling, tapping, deburring!
The photo was taken before I made the last 6 angles to totally fill out.  Now easier to see and grab.


----------



## NC Rick (Jan 2, 2022)

Unistut idea is awesome!  Magnetic wrench holder wouldn’t work for me


----------



## aliva (Jan 2, 2022)

Did the same with aluminum unistrut


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 2, 2022)

Very nice! The only thing I can offer is turn the unistrut over so it doesn't fill with chips.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Jan 2, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Very nice! The only thing I can offer is turn the unistrut over so it doesn't fill with chips.


Then the tool holders wouldn't catch on it and fall off


----------



## brino (Jan 2, 2022)

........jeez I gotta make more tool holders.......that looks great!
Brian


----------



## Larry$ (Jan 2, 2022)

NC Rick said:


> Magnetic wrench holder wouldn’t work for me


I had wondered about how well it would hold when I put it up 3 years ago. So far no wrenches have fallen. I should probably make a more secure way to hold them. I'll put it on my list. Right now I have a chainsaw torn apart.


----------



## akjeff (Jan 2, 2022)

Gotta love 'strut! Great use of it BTW.


----------



## NC Rick (Jan 3, 2022)

Larry$ said:


> I had wondered about how well it would hold when I put it up 3 years ago. So far no wrenches have fallen. I should probably make a more secure way to hold them. I'll put it on my list. Right now I have a chainsaw torn apart.


I was more concerned about all the chips sticking to the magnet.  Nothing magnetic seems good by my mill or lathe.  I might just be really messy.


----------



## aliva (Jan 3, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Very nice! The only thing I can offer is turn the unistrut over so it doesn't fill with chips.


I've never checked whether I have any chips in the strut. There probably is some but, I really don't care. It doesn't impede the operation of the lathe.
The only chips I clear are in the chip pan. The rest can stay where they are. Once the strut fills up the rest will fall into the pan, then I'll remove them.
My lathe is a working  machine not a show piece.


----------



## jbobb1 (Jan 3, 2022)

...


----------



## NC Rick (Jan 5, 2022)

aliva said:


> I've never checked whether I have any chips in the strut. There probably is some but, I really don't care. It doesn't impede the operation of the lathe.
> The only chips I clear are in the chip pan. The rest can stay where they are. Once the strut fills up the rest will fall into the pan, then I'll remove them.
> My lathe is a working  machine not a show piece.


I thought that was why Uni-strut had holes in it!


----------



## Larry$ (Jan 6, 2022)

NC Rick said:


> I was more concerned about all the chips sticking to the magnet.


It is high enough and down wind enough that it doesn't catch chips.
I made a new wrench rack. The magnetic one wasn't all that strong.                                                                                   


Firebrick43 said:


> Then the tool holders wouldn't catch on it and fall off


I considered both ways. This Unistrut has very large slots, so even if some chips land there most will fall through. I thought there might be something that I could store in the slot. Always looking for a place to put stuff where it is handy.


----------



## aliva (Jan 6, 2022)

NC Rick said:


> I thought that was why Uni-strut had holes in it!


Unistrut is available with or with out holes. With holes is more common though.


----------



## riversidedan (Jan 23, 2022)

Larry$ said:


> I have accumulated more tool holders than my original rack will hold. Therefore I made this one. It is a 48" piece of Unistrut bolted to the lip of the lathe back splash so it is on a slope. Two 10-32 screws hold each piece of 1 1/2" aluminum angle, cut from salvaged scrap, on my cold saw. Took a lot of spotting, drilling, tapping, deburring!
> The photo was taken before I made the last 6 angles to totally fill out.  Now easier to see and grab.


I just screwed a long strip of  L shaped aluminum on the wood side rail , holds my OXA tools just fine.....


----------

